# IP Conflict causing network to crash - help!



## tojayturbo (Jan 10, 2012)

I am dealing with three office networks, all three have the same conflict. The error messages I get all say there are two devices assigning ip addresses. As soon as I get the computers communicating with each other, two seem to crash overnight, I suspect due to the conflict. Here is the rundown on the networks. All are windows networks - the problem I am having is file sharing mostly and printing.

Network A: server OS is XP Pro - SP3, four workstations, XP Pro-SP3, Windstream DSL and Netgear Router. I have already bridged the router on this one, and it did not correct the conflict.

Network B: Server OS - Windows7 SP1, three workstations all XP Pro SP3, ISP is Clear (formerly clearwire). Router is the old wired Linksys befsr41 v4. 

Network C: server OS - XP Pro SP2, ISP - Clear, three workstations - two are XP ProSP3 one is XP Pro SP2. I have had less trouble with this network, but I suspect the conflict exists here as well.

I have tried to get a static IP address from Windstream where I have had my worst problems, but cannot seem to get one. I suspect we have the least expensive service option possible, and are possibly using a service designed for home use as opposed to business, as someone told me recently that getting a static IP address can be expensive. Is this true?

I need to resolve the conflict. Currently all networks have DHCP enabled, and the routers are set up to use DHCP. My thoughts were to disable DHCP and assign ip addresses manually. Will this fix my problem? If not, what would be suggested that I try?

Thanks in advance for your time and attention.

Mary


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

First, are the routers or "Servers" handing out DHCP? Second, Is it two workstations having the conflict? Third, what are the IP schemes being used on the networks? and fourth, are they completely separate from each other, or are they connected to one another?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

There are no server OS's listed. Only workstation OS's

Tojayturbo did you setup these three networks? 

It was a very bad idea to "bridge" as you did. That not only doesn't address the problem but put the network at risk for hacking/port trojans. Undo that asap.

You also seem confused over the difference between public ip and private ip. What you write is about a conflict concerning private ie lan ip and has nothing to do with your public ip address.

All pcs should be set to obtain ip address automatically. All routers dhcp servers should be enabled and giving out ip.

Do not go down the path of static ips. That will only cause further problems.

"two seem to crash overnight, I suspect due to the conflict"

This is a bad conclusion. Ip conflicts don't cause crashes. They render the computer unable to communicate on the network. Ip conflicts are immediate upon bootup you get a message telling you so. 

So if the two were working and then crashed it has nothing to do with ip addressing.

Your first stop should be the event viewer logs on the crashed workstations around the time of the crash.


----------



## jetaws6 (Nov 19, 2010)

tojayturbo said:


> My thoughts were to disable DHCP and assign ip addresses manually. Will this fix my problem? If not, what would be suggested that I try?
> 
> Mary


If you really want to give static addresses, why dont you just create reservations within the dhcp. That will help you manage everything more efficiently. 

As far as the computers crashing are you sure its not something your server is trying to push out over night. As Wand3r3r said an ip conflict wont take down a computer. Look at the logs they should be able to help you out.


----------

